# Levis Gran Fondo entry available at cost (gran route)



## lanierb (Dec 6, 2004)

*Levis Gran Fondo entry available at cost (now taken)*

Turns out I can't make it. Message me if interested.


----------



## lanierb (Dec 6, 2004)

Entry is now taken. Thanks!


----------

